# Christel Kasselmann Presentation On Aquatic Plants Co-Sponsored by GSAS



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi All,

Just a heads up that you might want to schedule a visit to Seattle on September 15th, 2012. Additional details will be forthcoming once the exact venue has been chosen but we anticipate renting a location that should be able to seat 200 - which means there will be room for non-members.

If you are not a GSAS member, but would like to attend, you may contact me at:
Seattle dot Aquarist at gmail dot com

GSAS will compile of list of non-members that wish to attend. Once the venue has been finalized, probably in the spring, we will notify those on the list and advise them how to confirm their reservations.

We hope to see you in Seattle next fall!
-Roy


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Only 9 months and counting; Merry Christmas!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi All,

The plane tickets have been purchased; Christel Kasselmann will do a presentation for GSAS on Saturday, September 15, 2012!!


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Wow! You guys have been busting it up with guest speakers over there!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Dave,

lol, yes GSAS has been growing and prospering! Our membership has averaged 18% growth per year for the last four years and we are well financially; which allows us to bring in some awesome speakers for our membership and do some philanthropic activities.

-Roy


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi All,

Just 7 months from now, Christel Kasselmann will do her first presentation in the United States since 2005. GSAS is pleased to be a co-host of this event. The airline tickets are booked; the room equipped with audio and visual equipment and stadium seating capacity for over 200 aquatic plant fanatics is booked; where are you going to be on Saturday, September 15th, 2012?

If you are going to be in Seattle, and would like to attend the presentation, please contact me at Seattle_Aquarist at gmail.com and I will add you to our list of attendees.

Don't miss out on this opportunity to meet a world renowned aquatic plant explorer and plantswoman; who knows when (or if) Christel will return?!!

I hope to see you there!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi All,

In just 6 months Christel Kasselmann will do her first presentation in the United States since 2005. GSAS is pleased to be a co-host of this event. The venue and airline tickets are booked; the room is equipped with audio and visual equipment and stadium seating capacity for over 200 aquatic plant fanatics. Where are you going to be on Saturday, September 15th, 2012?

If you are going to be in Seattle, and would like to attend the presentation, please contact me at Seattle_Aquarist at gmail.com and I will add you to our list of attendees.

Don't miss out on this opportunity to meet a world renowned aquatic plant explorer and plantswoman; who knows when (or if) Christel will return?!!

I hope to see you there!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi All,

All systems are "Go" and we are at T minus 5 months and counting!! If you want to be part of this event and hear renowned plant explorer and plantswoman Christel Kasselmann speak live in Seattle this fall, don't forget to e-mail me at the address in post #1 above and reserve your seat!

-Roy


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I guess she won't be at the AGA in November then?  No fair stealing the good speakers. 

I wish it wasn't so darn far to Seattle.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Aaron,

I don't know if she will be at AGA or not, but since she will be here in Sept. I doubt she will be coming back to the US (St. Louis) in November.

Erik's wife is our GSAS Speaker wrangler and she is awesome!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi All,

Christel was nice enough to provide us with her Bio and the subject of her GSAS lecture here in Seattle on September 15th. Remember, September 15th is just around the corner and if you are going to be in Seattle and wish to attend this once in a decade event start planning now! If you are not a Greater Seattle Aquarium Society (GSAS) member you are still welcome to attend, however to insure a seat you need to contact me at:

seattle.aquarist at gmail.com

We hope to see you here!
-Roy



> *Biography*
> 
> Christel Kasselmann is an internationally recognized expert on aquarium plants. On more than 45 expeditions during the last 30 years into the tropics she studied the requirements of aquarium plants. She has published over 350 articles about aquarium plants in Germany and over 50 articles in foreign countries. These articles deal with the origins of water plants and their growth in their natural environment. Moreover, she described several new species and varieties. For about 30 years Christel Kasselmann has been the editor and the chairwoman of the internationally recognized Aqua Planta magazine on aquatic plants. She wrote four books which were translated in about 10 languages; two of them "Planted Aquariums" and "Aquarium Plants" (Krieger Publishing, Florida) were translated in English. In 2010 the last edition of "Aquarium Plants" was published in Germany with over 450 described species. At home she cultivates six large planted tanks with 4000 Liters (1060 gallons) in total.
> 
> ...


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

She forgot the part about "I will be bringing these new and rare plants for auction."


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Aaron,

I don't know if she will be bringing any plants, but she will be bringing:



> Christel has generously offered to bring copies of her book that she can also autograph...HOWEVER it will be IN GERMAN ONLY, they are not going to translate this one....cost 60 euro's (and no shipping). This is available only through pre-order.
> 
> Christel is one of the WORLDS BEST AQUATIC Plant experts. She has written more books than any other author, and studied plants in their habitats extensively.
> 
> ...


And I can get it signed by Christel! There will be a dinner for GSAS members and Christel prior to the presentation where we have to opportunity to chat with her one on on! Have I convinced you to visit yet? lol


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi All,

There are only four more months until the Christel Kasselmann presentation; have you reserved your spot at this once in a decade event? If not, and you want to attend, then get your e-mail off now to seattle dot aquarist at gmail dot com.

I hope to see you there!

-Roy


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Christel Kasselmann - Seattle - September 15th.....need I say more?!!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi All,

We are only seven (7) weeks away, you are not going to want to miss this presentation:



> Christel Kasselmann is an internationally recognized expert on aquarium plants. She has been on 45 expeditions over the past 30 years, published over 400 articles, and for 30 years was the editor and chairwoman of Aqua Planta magazine. Over here in the US, the translation of her book Aquarium Plants still remains the reference "bible" for serious plantkeepers.
> 
> Christel's presentation will take you on a journey around the world, showing you interesting and unusual aquarium plants at their natural habitats (ecology), and discussing water chemistry and the cultivation of these aquarium plants in tanks.
> 
> This special meeting will be on Saturday, September 15th. Milling about begins at 7 PM, meeting proper starts at 7:30. We have booked a larger hall for this meeting only, Demaray 150, which is also on the SPU campus. Take a look at this handy map for the meeting location.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi All,

Five (5) weeks and counting until September 15th. The room is reserved, the time is set, and the preparations are underway....don't miss out on this awesome event!

Who: Christel Kasselmann (Internationally recognized expert on aquarium plants with 45 expeditions to the tropics)
What: Presentation - 'New and Rare Aquarium Plants'
Where: Seattle Pacific University Campus; Demaray Hall; Room 150 (509 West Bertona)
When: Saturday, September 15th; Social time @ 7:00pm; Meeting Starts @ 7:30pm
Admission: FREE!! (Can you believe it?)

The location has limited seating for 200; we are requesting non-GSAS members to please RSVP to Seattle.Aquarist at Gmail.com. If you have already e-mailed your request you should receive confirmation this weekend, if not please contact me.

Thanks and I hope to see you here!
-Roy


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi All,

Where will you be four (4) weeks from tonight? I know where I will be and what I will be enjoying.....Christel Kasselmann!!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Got our tickets, and our hotel. Combining this with trip with seeing a nephew's family! It doesn't get much better than that!! Can't wait!!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Tex Gal,

Looking forward to meeting you and Tex Guy; it should be a great evening!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi All,

One week from this coming Saturday on September 15th; Christal Kasselmann at a special Saturday meeting of GSAS! Open to the public, free of charge, but you need to reserve a seat if you are not a GSAS member.

How? E-mail me at:
seattle.aquarist at gmail.com

and get your name on our guest list!

It's been almost 10 years since Christal Kasselmann has done a presentation in the United States.....don't miss this opportunity!

Thanks,
-Roy


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Got our tickets! Got our hotel room! Seattle here we come!!!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Tex Gal,

Looking forward to meeting you and Tex Guy in person!

-Roy


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

**FREE Presentation 'New and Rare Aquarium Plants' by Christal Kasselmann** - Presented by GSAS.org

The Greater Seattle Aquarium Society (GSAS) is pleased and honored to sponsor a free lecture on Aquarium Plants by the renowned German plant explorer and author Christal Kasselmann. Christel Kasselmann is an internationally recognized expert on aquarium plants. She has been on 45 expeditions over the past 30 years, published over 400 articles, and for 30 years was the editor and chairwoman of Aqua Planta magazine. Over here in the US, the translation of her book Aquarium Plants still remains the reference "bible" for serious aquarium plant keepers.

Christel's presentation will take you on a journey around the world, showing you interesting and unusual aquarium plants at their natural habitats (ecology), and discussing water chemistry and the cultivation of these aquarium plants in tanks.

This special meeting will be on Saturday, September 15th. The doors will open at 7:00 PM; the meeting starts at 7:30. We have booked a larger hall for this meeting; Demaray Hall Room 150, which is also on the Seattle Pacific University (SPU) campus. Take a look at the handy map on GSAS.org for the meeting location. Doors will open around 7:00PM; the meeting will start at about 7:30PM

The lecture will be followed by a short auction

Open to the public, no entrance fee*
*However, due to limited seating and an expected very large turnout, please RSVP to seattle dot aquarist at gmail.com if you are not a GSAS.org member and would like to attend.

Family friendly but no childcare provided
Free parking, accessible building
No furry or feathered pets
Go to GSAS.ORG for more information and directions


----------



## themaryone (Jan 20, 2011)

I am so excited for this event! I will be there very early to get a great seat!


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Any chance her presentation will be video taped and made available free or for a price?

bob


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi BobAlston,

That is a very good question; GSAS has an excellent videographer and video editor, Erik Olson (AGA / thekrib.com). Current videos are being done in Blu-Ray. Some speakers allow us to video their talks, others do not....it is up to the speaker. If we are allowed to video the presentation it is added to our video library and made available to our GSAS members. Videos are not available to the general public.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

*Totally, absolutely 100% psych'd....*

Only three more days and Christel Kasselmann, the premier aquarium plantswoman living today, will be presenting 'New and Rare Aquarium Plants' at a free presentation for GSAS members and our guests in Seattle.

We have received confirmations from planted aquarium enthusiasts from around the country (Texas, So. CA, Bay Area, Oregon, and the wilds of WA) that are flying or driving to Seattle specifically for this presentation.

Who: Christel Kasselmann (Internationally recognized expert on aquarium plants with 45 expeditions to the tropics)
What: Presentation - 'New and Rare Aquarium Plants'
Where: Seattle Pacific University Campus; Demaray Hall; Room 150 (509 West Bertona)
When: Saturday, September 15th; Social time @ 7:00pm; Meeting Starts @ 7:30pm
Admission: FREE!! (Can you believe it?)

The location has limited seating for 200; we are requesting non-GSAS members to please RSVP to Seattle.Aquarist at Gmail.com. If you have already e-mailed your request you should have received a confirmation yesterday evening, if not please contact me.

Thanks and I hope to see you here!
-Roy


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Cleaning my tanks, packing our bags, battening down the hatches. On our way to Seattle before the sun gets up! Got my plant book for Christel to sign. Can't wait!!!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi All,

An absolutely awesome meeting, Christel talked for two hours about her explorations with pictures of plants that we don't even see on the forums. 130+ fish and plant geeks were enthralled the entire time!


----------



## themaryone (Jan 20, 2011)

She will not be at the AGA Convention but she is amazing and if you didn't come to Seattle to see her you missed out!


----------

